# 3rd row AC not cool. Help its been 100deg over the past 4days.



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

Its been over 100deg over the pas 4 days. Can anyone tell me if its normal for the 3rd row vent to blow mild or barely cool air. I used one of the infared temp reader, 1st row read mid 50s, 2nd row mid 60s, and 3rd rowd mid 70s. I had my sister sit in the 3rd row, she kept complaing the the vents were blowing mild air. I just want to know if this is normal before i take it to the dealer again.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

gvan1998 said:


> Its been over 100deg over the pas 4 days. Can anyone tell me if its normal for the 3rd row vent to blow mild or barely cool air. I used one of the infared temp reader, 1st row read mid 50s, 2nd row mid 60s, and 3rd rowd mid 70s. I had my sister sit in the 3rd row, she kept complaing the the vents were blowing mild air. I just want to know if this is normal before i take it to the dealer again.


Just checked mine and yes, nearly 100 here this week in VA. I don't think it's as cold out of the 3rd row vents as the second and first. You said "take it to the dealer again"...what did they say the first time? I know our old Odyssey had a separate AC unit for the rear so it was always cold back there...is this just all coming from the front unit in the Atlas? If so, the air will get warmer the further it has to travel.


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

Back in may, my ac was blowing hot air. Initially they didnt know what caused the problem. After they found out that my condensor was leaking. It took a month to fix due to not having parts.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

About 92F today. I checked mine and it seemed to be just as cool as the first two rows. For testing, I had the rear fan on High, the temp set to "Lo" and the Recirc button was on.

Good luck!


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just dropped it off to the dealer. They are stating that it is in within specs. The service adviser stated that the atlas has 1 ac unit and the further the air travels, the warmer it gets.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

gvan1998 said:


> Just dropped it off to the dealer. They are stating that it is in within specs. The service adviser stated that the atlas has 1 ac unit and the further the air travels, the warmer it gets.


That's interesting. If that is true, then how can a third zone in the second row have a lower temperature set than the first row?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gvan1998 said:


> ....service adviser stated that the atlas has 1 ac unit and the further the air travels, the warmer it gets.


Who would not have known this? :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

RotationalAth said:


> That's interesting. If that is true, then how can a third zone in the second row have a lower temperature set than the first row?


Show us data of this.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

gvan1998 said:


> Just dropped it off to the dealer. They are stating that it is in within specs. The service adviser stated that the atlas has 1 ac unit and the further the air travels, the warmer it gets.


Your service advisor is not correct. There is a separate system for the rear, no matter your trim level.

Not sure why your system isn't performing to your needs, but do make sure all open campaigns against your vehicle have been addressed. There's at least one for heat blend doors slipping, but I think that would only affect the front zones.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jyoung8607 said:


> Your service advisor is not correct. There is a separate system for the rear, no matter your trim level.
> 
> Not sure why your system isn't performing to your needs, but do make sure all open campaigns against your vehicle have been addressed. There's at least one for heat blend doors slipping, but I think that would only affect the front zones.


Good to know. That makes sense b/c we get two puddles under the car.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, ours works just fine in all 3 rows. I find overall, it take longer to cool down the cabin b/c it's so big but I always leave it on Auto and 72 and it is nice and cool at 95 out.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Center vent 55⁰; driver window 59⁰; 3rd row 62⁰*

I was running errands around town for 45 min. so I decided to check the temps in my Atlas. It was 97⁰ outside in No. CA. and using an infrared thermometer the center vent was pumping 55⁰ air, the driver window vent was 59⁰ and the 3rd row side was 62⁰. I think it would have been more even if I had driven around longer and/or done some freeway miles. 
I think this is sufficient for cooling the vehicle down. I also checked to be sure the vents were set to auto and all open as previously pictured.

Nice posting work by jyoung8687! Thank you for the great info.


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

I took it to the dealer again today. They have verified that the 3rd row is blowing warmer air than the 2nd row. VW told the dealer to check for any blockage . so the dealer removed the center console ,removed all Seats and carpeting. They found no blockage. But they did notice that the duct work is right above the exhaust pipes. They think the exhaust pipe is causing the heat. They are waiting for VW for a solution. This is becoming more of a headache and a bigger problem. I hope vw doesnt say that they dont have a solution. This is ridicules for a car with 5k miles. Now i dont know if i want to car back now with all the interior removed.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

gvan1998 said:


> I took it to the dealer again today. They have verified that the 3rd row is blowing warmer air than the 2nd row. VW told the dealer to check for any blockage . so the dealer removed the center console ,removed all Seats and carpeting. They found no blockage. But they did notice that the duct work is right above the exhaust pipes. They think the exhaust pipe is causing the heat. They are waiting for VW for a solution. This is becoming more of a headache and a bigger problem. I hope vw doesnt say that they dont have a solution. This is ridicules for a car with 5k miles. Now i dont know if i want to car back now with all the interior removed.


I don't think you will have much of a choice there. I seem to recall someone saying the center console interior gets very warm due to the exhaust below it...I wonder if that is related to this.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

gvan1998 said:


> I took it to the dealer again today. They have verified that the 3rd row is blowing warmer air than the 2nd row. VW told the dealer to check for any blockage . so the dealer removed the center console ,removed all Seats and carpeting. They found no blockage. But they did notice that the duct work is right above the exhaust pipes. They think the exhaust pipe is causing the heat. They are waiting for VW for a solution. This is becoming more of a headache and a bigger problem. I hope vw doesnt say that they dont have a solution. This is ridicules for a car with 5k miles. Now i dont know if i want to car back now with all the interior removed.


If it's the exhaust pipe causing the heat wouldn't we all have the problem. Maybe your Atlas is missing a heat shield. The air conditioner in my Atlas works great....for a large interior it cools off fast.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gvan1998 said:


> I took it to the dealer again today. They have verified that the 3rd row is blowing warmer air than the 2nd row. VW told the dealer to check for any blockage . so the dealer removed the center console ,removed all Seats and carpeting. They found no blockage. But they did notice that the duct work is right above the exhaust pipes. They think the exhaust pipe is causing the heat. They are waiting for VW for a solution. This is becoming more of a headache and a bigger problem. I hope vw doesnt say that they dont have a solution. This is ridicules for a car with 5k miles. Now i dont know if i want to car back now with all the interior removed.


The "problem" is you have unreasonable expectation for how the system should work in that rearmost area.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Agreed, my Atlas cools well in the first, second, and third row


----------



## gvan1998 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow the dealer just advised me that it is within spec. This is really ridiculas.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

gvan1998 said:


> Wow the dealer just advised me that it is within spec. This is really ridiculas.


So it never occurred to you that the third row would be very difficult to cool like the forward areas? :screwy: How does the Atlas compare to other SUVs with a 3rd row? How many other makes have you checked?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

gvan1998 said:


> Wow the dealer just advised me that it is within spec. This is really ridiculas.


Go buy a cheap meat thermometer at WalMart, stick it in each vent then ask the Dealer what the manual says for specs. Then you’d at least now if they are truthful or not....:what:


----------

